# 100 rapids - Bass Fishing



## simonsrat (Feb 13, 2009)

A trip from a couple of weeks ago .... heading back there tomorrow. Even though it is at least 13km drag I am still excited.






cheers,

S


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

Lovely.
thats a monster @ 3.48!
thanks.


----------



## fisherjayse (Jan 30, 2013)

Just going is a great adventure...catching a fish...is a bonus. Magic surroundings.


----------



## simonsrat (Feb 13, 2009)

> thats a monster @ 3.48!


I think it was a 46cm fork length. The surface hit was amazing ... both visual and sound.

thanks guys,

S


----------



## simonsrat (Feb 13, 2009)

> was wondering if you could help me out with some information about your video technique.


I used the following cameras in that video:

Canon 7d (Digital SLR)
Contour +2
Nikon AW100

I believe you need at least 2 cameras. A sports camera (Roam, Gopro etc) and something that films a narrower field of view. The sports cameras film at around 170 degrees which is a very wide field of view and things look odd with them.

The Canon is not really necessary, however it does the film look where things are out of focus. I only got my 7D recently and am still playing with it.

The sound from the Nikon is pretty good if you have the mic facing you. The sound on the Contour is hopeless.

Have an idea of what you want to film before you turn the camera on. Film only what you want to film. I film for minimal periods (most times a camera is recording for less than 30 seconds). Of course if something exciting is happening film the whole thing. The more footage you have the more time you will spend editing it. The first couple of videos I did I kept my camera running. It took ages to go through all the footage and then cut it up etc. I put the above video together in less than an hour, I believe this is because I have minimal footage to go through.

The number 1 accessory I have is the Railblaza CameraBoom 600. This is a great thing, as you can easily change the angle of the camera continuously. I move the unit around the yak regularly as well as just changing the angle of the boom between shots.

Watch other videos and see what you like. I love fly fishing stuff. I watch them and think about what I can use for my own videos.

I get bored pretty easily and like things to change. When you watch videos that you like count the seconds between each scene. I must admit I hate watching someone catch a fish in a full video. I would rather see the hookup, a bit of the retrieve and landing it. So I cut all the stuff out of the middle and make a 2 minute video into less than 30 seconds.

For editing I use Sony Vegas. It works with my brain .... but before I parted with the coin I used the free trial of Pinnacle, Avid and several more. I bought the one I liked the most. Saying this my mate trialled Vegas and hated it. So find the program that works for you.

Music is the major problem. Finding stuff that people don't mind sharing is hard. You have to try and find something that suits your video. I spend more time looking for music than editing.

For me fishing is more of a priority than filming, there is a heap of stuff I miss because I would rather be flicking a lure. However I have a short film idea in my head that I am going to try and do this year, this will probably take some of the fun out of fishing as I chase the shots and not the fish.

If you want some more info please ask .....

cheers,

S


----------



## simonsrat (Feb 13, 2009)

filming or fishing .... fishing or filming. One day you need to choose.

A short from yesterday .... only because i love the whole sequence.






cheers,

S


----------



## simonsrat (Feb 13, 2009)

I had a bit of serious crash with Sony Vegas 11 which I think I shall share in case it ever happens to you.

If the program crashes when it reopens it will ask you if you want to restore the previous session .... answer yes!

I had a project which I had saved and opened it to do one last check before rendering and the program crashed. I answered no to the restore session question thinking my file would be there and it was gone. Totally vanished off my hard drive. No search would find it and even deleted file restore software could not find it.

So I restrated the project and went to save it as the same name and the name turned up in "open file" box. So I right clicked on it and it gave me an option to open it and it did reopen.

Damn frustrating ... but at least I had a win for once.

cheers,

S


----------

